# Euroleague Preview



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Top 3 teams Division A
1. Olympiakos
2. Tau Ceramica
3. Dynamo Moscow(sleeper)

Top 3 teams Division B
1. Panathinaikos
2. Unicaja
3. Maccabi

Top 3 teams Division C
1. CSKA
2. Benneton
3. FCB

All Euroleague team
Nikolas Vujacic
Luis Scola
Theo Papaloukas
Marko Popovic
Dimitros Diamantidis

ROY: Gerry McNamarra

That's right no americans on the All Euro team (not on purpose, i just don't think there will be any, maybe i forgot somebody...)

Final 4
Olympiakos vs CSKA
Panathiniakos vs Tau Ceramica
ALL GREEK FINAL





Panathiniakos(sp????) wins!!!!
EUROLEAGUE CHAMPIONS :clap:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

No TAU in the Final Four?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Bah man i was sleepy as hell

but you right son Tau instead of Maccabi i messed up


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

haha you like that
and i had 3 of 4 final four teams... and of course the champion


----------

